# Ridge Carbide Tool Ultra TS2000 Saw Blade



## Dusty56

How long have you been using it and how much did you pay for it ?


----------



## LexWoodWorks

2nd this review of ridge carbide…equal if not better to Forrest and Freud while being less expensive and made in the USA (NJ).


----------



## thedude50

this sounds like your being paid by this company are you are these sponsored to you I have blades i like and endorse but for you to say something puts a Forrest to shame sounds suspect. EVERY BLADE MANUFACTURE USES Forrest AS A LEVEL TO ASPIRE TO For you to sell these is not a big deal I have a blade sponsor I promote their blades However I have never claimed a blade beat a Forrest that is a huge claim what do you base that on. do you have some evidence of this next to a Forrest blade ? Do you have some macro photography to show a finer finish?


----------



## Dusty56

My Freud blade's cut quality surpassed my Forrest blade by far. Enough so that I'll never buy another Forrest blade and sold the one I had. I'm sure that Ridge Carbide could do the same.


----------



## BigDawg

As a side note…I purchased this blade at the woodworking show for $129.00 on January 12, 2013. I didn't compare the blade to the Forrest Woodworker blades as I have never used one.


----------



## Tennessee

Another blade? I got Marples, I got CMT, I got Diablo, I got Freud, I got more blades than I'll use before I die. Please, don't make me go buy another blade!!


----------



## blackcherry

I've been using these blades since the early 80's and will agree with BigDawg, these blade perform and stay sharp. I've laminated rip cuts for years with these blade and the best thing about them are the price at 89.00 for a 10 blade. Also check out there dado set great price with just great results. As well check the woodpecker tool web. site for sale on both the blade and dado set which come up quite often another source is Holbren Tools and of course Ridge Tools…nice review Big Dawg….BC


----------



## NormG

Sounds like a pretty good workhorse for the bucks. FWW did a review of the 40T back on 4-1-02, it received a pretty good rating


----------



## Rick1911

Thanks for the review. I've been using this blade for the past year - and it IS a great blade. Larger carbide teeth than other blades - and it does indeed cut better than my WW2. Like the reviewer says, smooth, almost polished cuts. I also send my dull blades to Ridge Carbide for sharpening. Woodpecker's sells the Ridge Carbide Blade for $89 everyday. (www.woodpeck.com)


----------



## MR_Cole

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Table-Saw-Blade-10-x-40-tooth-Ridge-Carbide-Thin-Kerf-/230393743011?pt=Clamps_Vises&hash=item35a48986a3


----------



## dafus

On sale for $80, presumably plus shipping.
http://www.woodpeck.com/ts2000blade.html


----------



## dhafelein

I am looking for a new blade and have been searching for reviews on line. First I looked at Amazon for a Ridgid Carbide TS2000 blade and read a review by Jay Concepcion of Toronto, Canada, praising the Ridgid blade. Next on my search list is a Lumberjocks review of the same blade. In reading this review I see virtually the same review (with minor differences) only this time the author is Shawn DuGay of WallingFord, CT. This kind of "coincidence" makes me think these reviews are fake and generated to create free advertising. Caveat emptor!

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1YQWGN76VVF85


----------



## dhafelein

Whooops! Got my Ridgid mixed up with my Ridge. My bad!


----------



## Dusty56

I got this bag with my dado head set at the WoodWorking Show. Hopefully some of you guys /gals can take advantage of *"mentioning this bag"* and get a discount : )


----------



## sheetzy

I use all ridge carbide blades in my shop. they make the smoothest and cleanest cut. I love them. they are not cheap, but well worth the money to me. sheetzy


----------



## hoosier0311

I'm a Ridge carbide fan myself. I had several less expensive blades that were ok. I broke down and bought a Forrest because I heard such good things about them,,,,,,and it was a good blade. But when I picked up a ridge carbide at the suggestion of a friend, I was shocked. To me the Forrest isn't even in the same leauge.


----------



## toddbeaulieu

It's really disappointing to read a review like this, that's clearly bogus. I dislike deceit. Immensely.


----------



## bluephi1914

I've used a few blades, Freud, lueco, Forrest, diablo, cmt, irwin Marples, dewalt and a few others.

Freud, lueco and forest all cut excellent and cut excellent for a long time before needing to be sharpened.

Irwin marples and diablo do good, but not for long, they need to be sharpened much sooner than the more expensive blades

Dewalt and cmt (Orange coated blades). Were trash imo and didn't last long at all before needing to be sharpened, and their initial cut wasn't as nice as the other brands.

I think once you get a top tier brand the difference is negligible between them.. i have no doubt that ridge is amazing, but it's not running circles around the Forrest blades or even Freud. Does it cut better? Possibly but anyone complaining of burning from the top tier blades probably need to align their fence or table top


----------

